# Blackberry unlocking



## DavidCC (Oct 26, 2005)

Anyone out there know how to unlock a blackberry 7290? I have found a few people that can do it, I tell them my serial number and they tell me a code to enter into my unit.  The cheapest I've found is $55 for this service.  I know it is a piece of software they have that grinds out some digits based on my digits...   anyody have, or know somebody who has, this software?  

thanks!
-David


----------



## Bigshadow (Oct 26, 2005)

DavidCC said:
			
		

> Anyone out there know how to unlock a blackberry 7290? I have found a few people that can do it, I tell them my serial number and they tell me a code to enter into my unit. The cheapest I've found is $55 for this service. I know it is a piece of software they have that grinds out some digits based on my digits... anyody have, or know somebody who has, this software?
> 
> thanks!
> -David



Ever think of replacing that with a Treo 650?    It would be cool to get the algorithim to compute the unlock code.  By locked you mean unlocking the subsidy code (carrier specific)?


----------



## DavidCC (Oct 26, 2005)

Bigshadow said:
			
		

> Ever think of replacing that with a Treo 650?  It would be cool to get the algorithim to compute the unlock code. By locked you mean unlocking the subsidy code (carrier specific)?


 
Yes but those things are expensive!!!

yes, I have a Cingular SIM chip (and a Cingular 2 year contract), but the phone won't allow it.  Which is messed up because the reason I can't get the code form AT&T Wireless is: they were bought out by Cingular!!!

I've been able to find the software for unlocking almost every other model of phone, I could install them and start making money unlocking phones... but only very few people have the software for Blackberry 7290.

I think I am just going to f"rankenstein" it and pull the screen off of the AT&T phone and instal it into the Cingular phone.


----------



## Bigshadow (Oct 26, 2005)

DavidCC said:
			
		

> Yes but those things are expensive!!!
> 
> yes, I have a Cingular SIM chip (and a Cingular 2 year contract), but the phone won't allow it. Which is messed up because the reason I can't get the code form AT&T Wireless is: they were bought out by Cingular!!!
> 
> ...



Wish I could help, but I don't know of anyone.


----------



## saijo (Jan 8, 2015)

DavidCC said:


> Anyone out there know how to unlock a blackberry 7290? I have found a few people that can do it, I tell them my serial number and they tell me a code to enter into my unit.  The cheapest I've found is $55 for this service.  I know it is a piece of software they have that grinds out some digits based on my digits...   anyody have, or know somebody who has, this software?
> 
> thanks!
> -David




HI if you want to unlock blackberry 7290 mobile from network provider then code is the best solution to unlock it compared to software ...You can purchase code from online providers like UnBBLock.com for reliable cost ..You first check that whether the code is available for your country and network provider .If yes then pay for it and unlock the phone then freely use it with any GSM sim ...


----------

